# World War One foods



## NaeKid

Found a great article today about foods during "The Great War" ... WWI

http://ww1.canada.com/home-front/a-taste-of-the-familiar-in-first-world-war-era-foods

_*A taste of the familiar in First World War-era foods*_



> Butter tarts, macaroni and cheese, soups and stews - the dishes of First World War-era Canada are still familiar favourites, one hundred years on.
> 
> The macaroni and cheese that appeared in the 19th century was a sophisticated dish; imported Parmesan was the cheese of choice, rather than cheddar, and it was made in a puff pastry shell.
> 
> "It was a very fancy dish and then it kind of came down in terms of status," Liz Driver, culinary historian and director/curator of Toronto's Campbell House Museum, says. "Maybe it's the northern climate but we need lovely, comforting, home baked goodies and macaroni and cheese," she adds, explaining the enduring appeal of these dishes.
> 
> Bridget Wranich, Programme Officer at the Fort York National Historic Site in Toronto, examined First World War home front and military cooking in planning the upcoming "Recipe for Victory - Great War Food Symposium at Fort York." Driver will be speaking about 'Canadian Cookbooks of the Great War' at the symposium, which will be presented in partnership with the Culinary Historians of Canada.
> 
> Wranich saw some interesting trends emerge in terms of domestic food when researching the era. Comfort food, such as macaroni and cheese (First World War recipe below) is chief among them, but the emergence of the Canadian butter tart is key.
> 
> "The butter tart sort of mirrors what's happening in Canada [at the time], where we start to have our own identity," she says. "Though it originates to earlier types of tarts, the butter tart emerges as a Canadian thing and of course has continued to do so."
> 
> Quebec's tarte au sucre (sugar pie), Newfoundland's lassie tarts, the border tarts of southern Scotland and northern England, and pecan pie from the southern U.S. are all similar pastries, but the butter tart (recipe below, from symposium speaker and cookbook author Elizabeth Baird) is a unique manifestation of a very simple recipe.
> 
> "It's one of the few recipes that really, truly did spring from the grassroots of Canadian kitchens and probably starting in Ontario kitchens," Driver says. "You do not find it before 1900 and in the very earliest times you see it printed in a cookbook, it's just called tarts. I believe it's because it's just what people had in their larder. All you needed were raisins, so dried fruit that you would have all year round, brown sugar, which is cheaper [than white] and eggs. And there you have it; anyone could make it."
> 
> "I think [the butter tart] is a wonderful reflection of all of the cultures that came together to create Canada," Wranich says. "You have First Nations and the use of maple syrup and syrups in cooking, and some of these butter tarts of course are made with maple syrup, not all but many. And then you have the French influence and the tarte au sucre, and then the border tart, which is the British version with the butter, eggs and sugar. It's a really nice coming together of all those cultures in one food."
> 
> During the First World War, federal and provincial governments encouraged Canadians to eat less wheat, white sugar, meat, and fewer dairy products and beans. These foods were being sent to the troops overseas, while eating more fish, vegetables, fruit and grains other than wheat was promoted. Even Canada's biggest cities were closer to agriculture at the time and keeping a 'war garden' was not much of a stretch for many Canadians, who were used to growing their own food. "Everybody cooked all their own food from scratch anyway," Driver says. "There just wasn't the privation and the rationing that was associated with the Second World War, for example, where I think there were many more shortages."
> 
> Symposium keynote speaker, military culinary historian Andrew Robertshaw writes in his book Feeding Tommy: Battlefield Recipes from the First World War (The History Press, 2013), "To those who read the accounts, soldiers appear obsessed by food."
> 
> He quotes a London Rifle Brigade soldier's memoir: "It was a curious thing that when food was in abundance, as on lines of communication, we did not possess enormous appetites; but when we had &#8230; half-slices of bread, estimating we couldn't eat more now because we should have to want a little for the next meal &#8230; we seemed suddenly to have a craving for twice as much as we normally ate."
> 
> Wranich says that there weren't many differences between officers' and soldiers' rations during the First World War. For the most part while serving at the front, both groups relied on 'Iron Rations'; an emergency ration consisting of preserved meat, cheese, biscuits, tea, sugar, salt and meat extract. But generally speaking, officers' food tended to have more variety and include finer cuts of meat. The food was also prepared in small batches, whereas recipes to feed soldiers were typically batched for a minimum of a hundred people.
> 
> "All in all I think that the government of Canada, the British, the French&#8230; everyone was trying really hard to feed their soldiers well because a hungry soldier is not a happy soldier or a good soldier," Wranich says. "And of course, going back to Napoleon [Bonaparte]'s well-known quote, 'An army marches on its stomach.' You have to feed them in order for them to do well and to be successful, so they really did put a lot of time into ordinance and making sure that food was available."
> 
> A uniquely Canadian food item that was sent from home to loved ones at the front was the Canadian War Cake (recipe below), a type of 'trench cake.' The recipe didn't vary from the First World War to the Second and is similar to loaf cakes of today. "It was a stable cake; it was a cake that had a little bit of fat in it with molasses, spices and raisins. Of course, it does have flour in it and baking soda. But it's just a nice, basic spice cake that would not crumble, would not fall apart. It's not delicate in any way but it's a lovely cake," Wranich says.
> 
> The recipe become one that people identified with Canadians; it also represented a key characteristic of home cooking at the time - baking. "People made a lot of their own sweet things; they made a lot of cakes, cookies and candy. We don't think of making our own candy or our own doughnuts but this is something that people did a lot," Driver says.
> 
> The Canadian War Cake is mixed in a saucepan on the stove top; you melt the lard, and stir in brown sugar, flour and spices. "It doesn't have any eggs. It doesn't use butter and it uses brown sugar," Driver says, pointing out common recipe alterations for the time. "It's a very easy recipe to make; you mix it up, pour it in a tin and bake it. It doesn't last very well; it's good when it comes out of the oven," she adds with a laugh.
> 
> The aim of the Great War Food Symposium, and the Fort York Historic Foodways Program as a whole, is for people to connect to the past through their taste buds. "Sometimes when we talk about a time a hundred years ago, we don't feel connected," Wranich explains. "I'm hoping that by having these recreated menus and recipes, like butter tarts and macaroni and cheese, and the Great War Cake, people are able to taste it and connect to it. It's totally different than just reading a book about it. And that's really what our [Historic Foodways] Program is about. We really believe in the recreation of the food as a means of connection and a means of understanding."


And you will find the recipes below, with some pretty pictures as well. I had no idea the history of some of my favorite foods from when I was growing up, and, now I have been enlightened!


----------



## NaeKid

*Canadian War Cake*
Melissa Beynon, Programme Officer, Fort York National Historic Site

Recipe excerpted from Allied Cookery: British, French, Italian, Belgian, Russian (New York: G. P. Putnam's Sons, The Knickerbocker Press, 1916) by Gertrude Clergue and Grace Clergue Harrison

*Original recipe:*
Two cups brown sugar, 2 cups hot water, 2 tablespoons lard, 1lb. raisins, cut once, 1 teaspoon salt, 1 teaspoon cinnamon, 1 teaspoon cloves.

Boil these ingredients for 5 minutes after they begin to bubble. When cold add 1 teaspoon soda dissolved in 1 teaspoon hot water, add 3 cups of flour. Bake in 2 loaves, for 45 minutes in a slow oven.
*
Modern Equivalent:*
2 ¾ cups (685 mL) (1 lb) raisins, chopped
2 cups (500 mL) packed brown sugar
2 tbsp (30 mL) butter
1 tsp (5 mL) ground cinnamon
1 tsp (5mL) salt
½ tsp (2 mL) ground cloves
2 cups (500 mL) boiling water
1 tsp (5 mL) baking soda
1 tsp (5mL) hot water
3 cups (750 mL) all-purpose flour

Line two 8″ x 4″ inch loaf pans with parchment paper or grease; set aside.

Chop raisins coarsely. In a medium saucepan, combine the raisins, sugar, butter, cinnamon, salt, cloves and boiling water. Bring to the boil; reduce heat to simmer the raisin mixture for 5 minutes. Transfer to a large bowl and let cool to room temperature. Combine the baking soda with hot water; stir into the raisin mixture.

One-quarter at a time, stir the flour into the raisin mixture. Pour half into each prepared pan; smooth tops. Bake in centre of preheated 325°F oven until golden brown on top, firm to a light touch and a tester inserted into the centre comes out clean, about 50 minutes to 1 hour. Let cool in pans for 10 minutes; turn out onto racks to cool right-side up. (Make-ahead: Wrap and store at room temperature for up to 4 days or freeze for up to 1 month.)

Makes 10 slices, easily cut in halves or thirds.


----------



## NaeKid

*'Maccaroni' Cheese*

Excerpted from Feeding Tommy: Battlefield Recipes from the First World War (The History Press, 2013) by Andrew Robertshaw

*Ingredients:*
Grated Cheese
Breadcrumbs
Maccaroni [sic]
Pepper
Salt
Butter
If liked, flavour with mustard
*
Method of Preparation:*


Boil macaroni till tender.
 Well grease shallow dish, sprinkle over breadcrumbs, grated cheese then place layer of macc [sic].
 Season with pepper & salt, mustard.
 Cover with breadcrumbs & cheese.
 Then another layer of maccaroni, continue till [sic] dish is full enough, having a layer of breadcrumbs on top.
 Place a piece of butter on the top, then place in moderate oven till nicely brown another way is to make white sauce by placing milk into saucepan.
 Bring to boil add a thickening made of flour, pepper, salt, milk.
 Allow to boil for few minutes, then add cheese which has been grated.
 Place boiled maccaroni in greased baking dish, pour over sauce, sprinkle breadcrumbs on top.
 Cook in moderate oven till nicely brown.

Another dish can be made with this sauce called _Cauliflower Cheese._

*Method of Preparation:*


Remove all green leafs [sic] from cauliflower.
 Wash in salt water.
 Place in boiling water to which salt & soda is added, boil gently till tender.
 Dish up on flat dish.
 Pour over sauce, sprinkle grated cheese
 Place in moderate oven for few minutes.
 Serve very hot.


----------



## NaeKid

*Butter Tarts*

Recipe excerpted from Canada's Favourite Recipes (Whitecap Books) by Rose Murray and Elizabeth Baird

Makes about 18 tarts.

1/2 cup (125 mL) currants (see Note)
1/4 cup (60 mL) butter, softened
1/2 cup (125 mL) packed brown sugar
2 large eggs, at room temperature
1 cup (250 mL) corn syrup, or amber or dark maple syrup
1 tsp (5 mL) each fresh lemon juice and vanilla
pinch salt
half-batch *Reputation-Making Pastry**

Set the currants in a sieve over simmering water to steam for 5 minutes. Spread out on a towel and pat dry.

Meanwhile, in a medium bowl, beat together the butter and brown sugar until smooth. Whisk in the eggs, syrup, lemon juice, vanilla and salt; set aside.

Roll out the pastry, a third at a time, on a lightly floured pastry cloth or counter to a generous 1/8 inch (3 mm). Using a 4 1/2-inch (7 cm) cookie cutter or clean, empty 28 oz (796 mL) can, cut out rounds and fit without stretching into muffin cups about 2 3/4 inches (7 cm) wide and 11/4 inches (3 cm) deep.

Into each tart shell sprinkle a small spoonful of currants; fill the shells two-thirds full with filling. (Too much filling and the tarts will overflow as they bake, creating havoc when it comes to getting the tarts out of the pans.) Bake the tarts in the bottom third of a 375°f (190°c) oven until the pastry is golden and the filling puffed and bubbling, 15 to 20 minutes.

Let cool on a rack for 1 minute. With an offset spatula (a tool with a rounded, blunt metal blade angled from the handle) or the rounded blade of a table knife, ease the tarts out of the muffin cups and let cool on the rack.

*Note*
Don't like currants? Try small sultanas (seedless raisins) or chopped walnut or pecan halves or chopped bittersweet chocolate or a combination of these. Some people even like coconut. None of these ingredients need to be soaked, like the currants, which relish a good plumping before use.

**Reputation-Making Pastry*

Makes 6 single crusts or 3 double crusts

5 1/2 cups (1.375 L) all-purpose flour
2 tsp (10 mL) salt
1 pkg (1 lb/454 g) cold lard, cubed
1 large egg
1 tbsp (15 mL) white vinegar
ice water

In a large bowl, whisk together the flour and salt. Add the lard; toss well. With a pastry blender or your fingers, work the lard into the dry ingredients until the mixture is crumbly, with a few larger pieces but most crumbs the size of long-grain rice.

In a liquid measuring cup, whisk together the egg, vinegar and enough ice water to reach the 1 cup (250 mL) mark. Drizzle over the crumbly mixture, tossing it with a fork as you drizzle around the bowl, and always aiming to moisten the dry spots at the bottom.

Gather into a ball that holds together well; divide into 6 portions. Form each portion into a disc. Wrap the discs individually and refrigerate until chilled, about 30 minutes. (make-ahead: Refrigerate for up to 3 days or place in an airtight container and freeze for up to 1 month. Let pastry soften at room temperature before rolling.)

Roll out on a floured pastry cloth or counter using a floured rolling pin or one covered with a stockinet.

_Measuring Dry Ingredients_
When you are measuring all-purpose flour or granulated sugar (or large amounts of other ingredients such as cornstarch or rice flour), use only the nesting type of dry measuring cups, usually metal or plastic. Spoon the flour or granulated sugar into the cups (the cups should be dry) until heaping.

Level off with a straight knife. For liquids, use glass liquid measuring cups with spouts.

*Prebaking (Baking Blind)*
Some recipes call for baked or partially baked pie shells. Baking or partially baking a pie shell before filling it is called prebaking (baking blind).

To prebake a pie shell, line the shell with foil and fill it with pie weights or dried beans. Bake in the bottom third of a 400°F (200°C) oven until the edge is light golden, about 20 minutes. Remove the foil and weights. Continue baking until golden brown in the middle, about 10 minutes. Let cool on a rack.

To partially bake a pie shell, bake the lined and weighted shell until light golden, about 20 minutes. Remove the foil and weights. Let cool on a rack.

If you use beans rather than weights, you can reserve the beans for future pie shells that need prebaking. After each use of dried beans as weights, cool them completely, then place them in a jar clearly marked as "baking beans."


----------



## bugoutbob

Thnaks for sharing. Gotta love both the 'kroni and the butter tarts, two of my faves


----------



## camo2460

Those Butter Tart's look wonderful, I wonder if there is a way to make them Diabetic friendly? With all that Sugar and Corn Syrup/Maple Syrup I'd be looking for my Blood Sugar on Mars.


----------



## Lake Windsong

camo2460 said:


> Those Butter Tart's look wonderful, I wonder if there is a way to make them Diabetic friendly? With all that Sugar and Corn Syrup/Maple Syrup I'd be looking for my Blood Sugar on Mars.


I would try substituting something like Splenda for the brown sugar and a maple flavored agave syrup for the corn syrup. Think that would work?


----------



## Toffee

I would try a more natural sugar than Splenda, myself. For the maple syrup, you could add maple flavor and adjust your sweetener.


----------



## Lake Windsong

Toffee said:


> I would try a more natural sugar than Splenda, myself. For the maple syrup, you could add maple flavor and adjust your sweetener.


What about xylitol? I know several diabetics who use it as a substitution.


----------



## NaeKid

I just went through the link that I put into the *Culinary Historians of Canada* from the first part of this thread and found some amazing recipe books that were digitized (scanned) from the very early 1900's of Canadian Recipes!

If you missed the link, here it is again: http://culinaryhistorians.ca/

I have some cookin' to do tonight! artydance:


----------



## Wellrounded

We had ANZAC biscuits (cookies). They keep forever and were sent to our troops. I still make them a few times a month.

2 cups rolled oats
2 cups sugar
1 1/2 cups coconut
2 cups plain flour (flour with no raising agent)
3 teaspoons cooking soda
4 tablespoons boiling water
1 cup butter
2 tablespoons golden syrup

Preheat oven to 160 deg C (320 F)

Mix oats, flour, sugar and coconut. Melt butter and golden syrup together in a large pan, warm but not boiling. 

Mix cooking soda and boiling water and add to butter syrup mixture (it'll foam up a lot). 

Add to dry ingredients quickly, mix well. Work quickly as they bake better if mix is still warm when going into the oven.

Place one tablespoon of mix on greased tray in a little heap (DO NOT FLATTEN). Leave plenty of room between biscuits as they spread a lot.

Bake 20 minutes. In my oven they only take 16 minutes. Watch them carefully for the last 5 minutes as they can burn fast.

When they come out of the oven they will sink and become quite thin, leave until almost cool on tray. They should be crispy on the edges and slightly chewy in the middle when completely cool.


----------



## camo2460

Lake Windsong said:


> I would try substituting something like Splenda for the brown sugar and a maple flavored agave syrup for the corn syrup. Think that would work?


 Splenda would certainly work, although I use more Stevia as a sweetener. I'll have to check out the Agave Syrup for the Carb count. Also as was mentioned sugar free Maple Syrup might also work. Thanks for the ideas, being Diabetic limits the "goodies" I can have, and I especially like them with Coffee in the morning.

As a side note: I do have Splenda in the house and do use it, but not as much as I once did. I found out that Splenda is Chlorinated Sugar, that means that to every molecule of Sugar, a Molecule of Chlorine is Chemically bonded. In this way Splenda fools your body into not recognizing the Sugar for what it is. IMO I don't think that using Chemically altered foods are a good idea for long term use.


----------



## weedygarden

Lake Windsong said:


> I would try substituting something like Splenda for the brown sugar and a maple flavored agave syrup for the corn syrup. Think that would work?


Lake Windsong, both Splenda and agave have some challenges in how they are made. I shouldn't even post this without some links. Both of these could be healthy, but the process of making them seems to not be the healthiest.


----------



## Lake Windsong

weedygarden said:


> Lake Windsong, both Splenda and agave have some challenges in how they are made. I shouldn't even post this without some links. Both of these could be healthy, but the process of making them seems to not be the healthiest.


And I thank you for mentioning that. The diabetics I know have a difficult time weighing the pros and cons of various foods and 'food-like' substitutions they use.


----------



## Davarm

camo2460 said:


> Those Butter Tart's look wonderful, I wonder if there is a way to make them Diabetic friendly? With all that Sugar and Corn Syrup/Maple Syrup I'd be looking for my Blood Sugar on Mars.


I think you and I will just have to "dream-on", dont think it would be quite the same after the conversion lol, But......... you never know until you try!

If you come up with something thats good, POST IT!


----------



## NaeKid

.. and a news article just popped up on my newsfeed about artificial sweeteners ..

http://www.cbc.ca/news/health/artif...-to-obesity-epidemic-scientists-say-1.2769196

*Artificial sweeteners linked to obesity epidemic, scientists say*



> Artificial sweeteners may exacerbate, rather than prevent, metabolic disorders such as Type 2 diabetes, a study suggests.
> 
> Calorie-free artificial sweeteners are often chosen by dieters in part because they are thought not to raise blood sugar levels.
> 
> In Wednesday's issue of the journal Nature, researchers report that artificial sweeteners increase the blood sugar levels in both mice and humans by interfering with microbes in the gut. Increased blood sugar levels are an early indicator of Type 2 diabetes and metabolic disease.
> 
> The increase in consumption of artificial sweeteners coincides with the obesity and diabetes epidemics, Eran Segal of the Weizmann Institute of Science in Rehovot, Israel, and his co-authors said.
> 
> "Our findings suggest that non-caloric artificial sweeteners may have directly contributed to enhancing the exact epidemic that they themselves were intended to fight."
> 
> *Link to gut bacteria*
> 
> The study included a series of experiments.
> 
> Mice whose drinking water was supplemented with glucose and a sweetener developed glucose intolerance compared with mice drinking water alone, or water with just sugar in it. The effect occurred both in mice fed normal chow and those on a high-fat diet.
> 
> When antibiotics were used to kill off gut bacteria, the artificial sweetener effect on glucose intolerance in mice fed either diet was restored to normal.
> 
> Taken together, the data indicate that artificial sweeteners "may contribute to, rather than alleviate, obesity-related metabolic conditions, by altering the composition and function of bacterial populations in the gut," Cathryn Nagler and Taylor Feehley of the pathology department at the University of Chicago said in a journal commentary.
> 
> In the human part of the research, gut bacteria were analyzed from 381 non-diabetics averaging age 43 who were participating in an ongoing nutrition study. They found differences in the gut bacteria among those who consumed artificial sweeteners compared with those who did not.
> 
> Artificial sweetener consumers showed "markers" for diabetes, such as raised blood sugar levels and glucose intolerance.
> 
> *More research needed*
> 
> In the final portion of the study, seven human volunteers who didn't normally consume artificial sweeteners added it to their diets for seven days. After four days, blood glucose levels rose and the makeup of their gut bacteria changed in half of the participants, just as in the mice experiment.
> 
> To confirm the findings, the researchers also transferred feces from people who consume artificial sweeteners into mice that were bred to have sterile intestines and never consumed it before. The mice who had saccharin became glucose intolerant, which suggests that the artificial sweetener caused the unhealthy effect.
> 
> It could be that artificial sweeteners lead to an expansion of bacterial species that extract energy from food that often gets stored as fat, contributing to obesity, Nagler said. It's also possible the sweeteners could suppress the growth of other bacteria that seem to stave off insulin resistance, she said.
> 
> The commentators suggested studies to identify specific bacterial populations that promote resistance to weight gain or improve glucose tolerance could be useful as treatments.
> 
> Other experts who were not involved in the research called the findings intriguing, but noted that the human findings in particular were very preliminary in terms of considering changes to nutrition recommendations.
> 
> "This research raises caution that [non-caloric artificial sweeteners] may not represent the 'innocent magic bullet' they were intended to be to help with the obesity and diabetes epidemics, but it does not yet provide sufficient evidence to alter public health and clinical practice," said Nita Forouhi, program leader at the Medical Research Council's epidemiology unit at Cambridge University.


----------



## cowboyhermit

Wellrounded said:


> We had ANZAC biscuits (cookies).


OK this is just WEIRD!

When I read that I was like  I have been to Anzac (Alberta) many times over the years, it is a tiny place in the middle of nowhere but the hunting in the area is pretty amazing. I had to look it up because I knew that couldn't be a common name. Turns out the town was named for;



> *Australian and New Zealand Army Corps* who surveyed the area during *World War I*



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anzac,_Alberta

Then, I read Naekid's post about the study on sweeteners that I literally was just looking for a place to post (couldn't find a good thread on artificial sweeteners that was already started).

All very strange. Anyways, this is the story I was going to post;
http://www.popsci.com/article/science/artificial-sweeteners-may-contribute-metabolic-disorders?dom=PSC&loc=recent&lnk=1&con=artificial-sweeteners-may-contribute-to-metabolic-disorders

Most of the studies before this have been purely correlational, although this is still pretty new it appears that they have shown a causal link as well, as well as a mode of action. Stevia and Xylitol *have not* been shown to cause these issues, in fact there is some evidence to show that they can help treat the very things these artificial sweeteners cause. Stevia is obviously not an artificial sweetener at all but Xylitol is a little trickier. It is a naturally occurring substance in many things and is commonly extracted from tree sap (like maple syrup but from other hardwoods), however, it can also be synthesized chemically and much of that is on the market as well. Both stevia and xylitol have many potential health benefits though only a few have been scientifically proven so far (xylitol prevent ear infections and cavities for example).

camo2460, if you haven't you might want to give xylitol a try, or at least look into it.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xylitol


----------



## NaeKid

cowboyhermit said:


> Then, I read Naekid's post about the study on sweeteners that I literally was just looking for a place to post (couldn't find a good thread on artificial sweeteners that was already started).


You could try this thread for studies on sweeteners: http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f3/dangers-aspartame-17476/


----------



## Genevieve

*Recipes from WWI*

I came across these recipes on pinterest ( actually I came across the website and went to it). It is from a small cookbook given out by a baking powder company back during WWI. I had to right click them and download them and then I put them on my photobucket site. So I'm hoping you can right click them and down load them also. They use other flours than just white flour and I thought that would be handy because I have plenty of barley and rice and such put back in LTS for use.

I'll probably break the posts up because I have 10 "pages" of photos


----------



## Genevieve




----------



## LincTex

Wow!

The "gluten-free" folks will be lovin' you today!


----------



## hiwall

Most of them use at least some wheat flour.


----------



## LincTex

hiwall said:


> Most of them use at least some wheat flour.


I missed that on a few of them since the flour appears later in the list of ingredients.
I wonder if Rye, Oat or Barley flour can substitute in those cases.

That's the joy of cooking, though - to "see what happens" and try making a change on the next batch, to see if it makes it better.


----------



## bigg777

Thanks G, I saved all of those recipes for posterity.


----------



## Genevieve

bigg777 said:


> Thanks G, I saved all of those recipes for posterity.


so have I. and I plan on printing them out and putting them in one of my notebooks so I have them


----------



## Genevieve

LincTex said:


> I missed that on a few of them since the flour appears later in the list of ingredients.
> I wonder if Rye, Oat or Barley flour can substitute in those cases.
> 
> That's the joy of cooking, though - to "see what happens" and try making a change on the next batch, to see if it makes it better.


I don't see why whatever folks are using instead of wheat flour now couldn't be used in the recipes


----------



## hiwall

Genevieve said:


> I don't see why whatever folks are using instead of wheat flour now couldn't be used in the recipes


I agree. Rice flour or coconut flour or whatever one everyone uses.


----------



## Hooch

what a cool find !!


----------



## Lake Windsong

Very cool, Genevieve! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## NaeKid

Merged similar threads :flower:


----------



## Viking

Lake Windsong said:


> What about xylitol? I know several diabetics who use it as a substitution.


Stevia, natural herbal sweetener. Thing is I find it to be a bit too easy to oversweeten things with it. By the way isn't xylitol the sweetener that warns of loose bowels with higher consumption?


----------



## cowboyhermit

Viking said:


> ... By the way isn't xylitol the sweetener that warns of loose bowels with higher consumption?


Not up here at least, the U.S does have a particular history with non-patented alternative sweeteners though, so it wouldn't surprise me.

Can too much Xylitol cause diarrhea? Yes, especially if one's stomach and gut flora haven't adapted to it, but in most people it will take a ridiculously large amount. I don't know anyone who has experienced it, and I know many people who tried it. One study had someone consuming 1lb/day  with no ill effects.

You could put that same warning on berries, spicy foods, heck anything high in fiber.


----------



## Genevieve

NaeKid said:


> Merged similar threads :flower:


oops sorry . I think I did a search and came up empty but that doesn't mean anything. my search-fu is non-functioning. it never works on boards lol


----------



## NaeKid

Genevieve said:


> oops sorry . I think I did a search and came up empty but that doesn't mean anything. my search-fu is non-functioning. it never works on boards lol


Its not a problem at all ...

I was searching the section for something else and noticed the two threads and figured they would be better together ... like chocolate and peanut butter :rofl:


----------



## musketjim

Thanx for the info. I love reading about WWI, to me it's a forgotten war that warrants study.


----------

